# What sex are these frogs?



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I was just wondering the sex of these 2 frogs i have. One is a azureus, and one is a citronella. They used to be together but when i found out thats bad to have them together i seperated them, they are in seperate tanks right now. iIjust havnt bought them mates yet because i dont know their sex. So if anyone could help me, thanks.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks like two males to me . . . quite the provocative thread title . . . i'm blushing still . . . haha! 

Good luck with them!


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

Now that you have everyones' attention......


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh haha, ya i guess i could of changed the title i little bit lol  i diddnt spend much time thinking of a good title lol


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm thinking this should be in the wanted sextion...oops, Freudian slip!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

melas said:


> Looks like two males to me . . . quite the provocative thread title . . . i'm blushing still . . . haha!
> 
> Good luck with them!


I agree, based on toe pads both look like dudes.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Okay thanks guys, i just gota find a way to get enough money to get these guys girls.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

yeah im have to going to agree with matt based on the toe pads and body shape they both look like males.

-Derek


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

You have to be careful guessing off just toe pads alone. I have a female azureus has pads exactly like the both of those. Body shape and size is also a great tool to use. How old are the frogs in question?


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Umm im not sure exactly how old they are. But i got the Citronella last year in august, so ive had the Citronella for almost a year, but i dont remember how old he was when i bought him. The Azureus i bought i think around a month later, but again i dont remember how old he was when i bought him.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah I rely on the body pics more than that of the toe pads . . . you'll notice they both have a "gently sloping" back whereas a female has more angular "hips" . . . the hips don't lie! Haha!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Haha! lol thanks guys, i found a deal on a nice looking 30g horizontal tank, i am either putting my azureus in there with a future girl, or my cirtonella in there with a future girl. The other only gets a 10g horizontal because that the only thing i have right now. Which one should get the 30g?


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Your choice! They are both pretty common but you might have better luck selling the cits . . .


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh..you think i should sell my Citronella?? Why?


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh I just assumed, perhaps incorrectly, that since you wanted a female you intended on breeding them. I was simply addressing the potential sale of offspring from a pair of either. I would really just pick the morph you like best and work with them. These are solitary animals - don't worry about them being "lonely". Keep the animals you like! Good luck!


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

When you do find the mate, make sure you do the qt thing... 


And if you are breeding the cits are going to be more in demand. 

Even if they can deal solitary, I always like somebody in there for the froggies....


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh well i do want to try to breed. If i had to pick a frog to breed i would probably pick the Azureus, they are just my favorite dart frog. I just wouldnt want to sell my Citronella because my Citronella was my very first dart i ever had. So you think since i like the Azureus i should just breed them? And leave other Citronella, Cobalt, and Leuc just like by itself in their own tank?


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

heatfreakk3 said:


> Oh well i do want to try to breed. If i had to pick a frog to breed i would probably pick the Azureus, they are just my favorite dart frog. I just wouldnt want to sell my Citronella because my Citronella was my very first dart i ever had. So you think since i like the Azureus i should just breed them? And leave other Citronella, Cobalt, and Leuc just like by itself in their own tank?


Yeah I think you should work with the species/morph you like the most. I was merely suggesting that it would probably be slightly easier to sell off the offspring from the cits than the azureus. I guess it really depends on who you are selling to - folks on DB will probably mostly already have those but new folks coming into the hobby love azureus and for good reason! 

If you don't have the money/space I would definitely leave the other frogs in their own tanks. They'll be just as happy!


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

The azureus, unless it is pretty young, looks a little on the skinny side. But i would say both males, and azureus are awsome.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah i love azureus. Matt so what do you think i should do since i dont really have a lot of money right now?


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

That's really up to you. You can probably get adult azureus for cheaper than you can get the citronellas. At the end of the day you should get what you enjoy the most - if you have animals just to breed them it's easy to get burned out. I've always kept animals that I enjoy not that necessarily bring in the most income. So really I would just get what you like.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Well out of all the dart frogs i LOVE the Azureus, they are just my favorite. And i get animals because i want it, not just to breed and make an income. Thats why i have4 different species of dart frog with only 1 each lol. I was just thinking instead of keep getting more different species i should just like get some the same species, and maybe breed. So than i could have fun with tads and everything, and when they grow up i could maybe trade some, instead of just buying more frogs. But overall i do like the Azureus the best.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

They are my favorite as well! They are very easy to breed so they will be good for your project! Good luck!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Awesome, so for my Leuc, Cobalt, and Cit, should i just leave them alone and not worry about them laying eggs? Or should i get them a buddy?


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Totally your call. If you want to pair them up and breed them go for it! If not - the frogs won't know the difference.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh ok lol thanks


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

lol your silly guy.. And Honestly........i think you should do what your heart wants to do... I have some azureus, orange head tincs, and auratus and ima have to say my favs are the auratus even for how common they are... i dont care to make much money... i just care to have a bomb ass tank in my room  haha. so do what your heart feels little buddy


----------

